# I plan on building a folding table.



## Conduit (Jun 8, 2011)

So I need a 6'x4' table. It needs to be able to fold into dimensions of 3'x2'. This is so that I can easily store it and put it in my small sedan without taking up all the available space in the car. The height needs to be anywhere from 3' to 4'. I need to be able to lean on it without any issues, so plywood is likely the best option for the table surface. The problem is that darn second fold. The hinge needs to be on the bottom because I want the hole top surface to be smooth. After spending enough time thinking about this and drawing ideas, I've decided to consult a community that is probably better at this than I am. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Conduit (Jun 8, 2011)

Now that I think about it more, it doesn't necessarily have to FOLD, but it just needs to be able to pack into itself so that I can carry it as one unit and store it in small spaces.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe you could fashion a table after one like the one in this link.
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00avKtEyTjYkcD/Folding-Table-DKB115-.jpg


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

Considering that were talking about basically a full sheet of plywood this is quite a challenge. It would be easier to have a single fold in the top. It would probably be easier to design the table frame that would collapse and fold up with rabbets along its perimeter for 2 single fold sections of the top to fit in. Kind of like the principle on a fold up army cot and then place the top sections in the rabbets to keep the top from moving. This way the frame would support the top and allow you to shoot the breeze. Just a thought.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Why not just make a trestle that has a removable 2-piece top? That way the frame could break down pretty easily, especially if you did mortise and pin style joinery and then you just rest the two sections of the top on the base and you have a beautiful, mobile table.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Folding legs may work*

Like these: http://www.tablelegsonline.com/shop/folding-legs-tables-folding-legs-c-8_289.html
Anytime you make a hinged joint, you than have to make it "not hinge" with structure or it will keep trying to fold up....usually down towards the ground.
Depending on the use, work space or display table, it will have different structural requirements. Weight may be a factor?
The height is beyond ordinary table heights...36" to 48", so that may require some innovation if you use the legs above....just slip extensions over the round tubes on the bottom, for additional height.  bill


----------



## CFarrow (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a thought...would it be practical to build two smaller tables (each with fold-up or detachable legs) and butt/clamp/slot them together for a smooth top? They'd be more flexible too - allowing you to scale up or down depending on your needs.


----------

